# removing oders off my hands from food



## dylan nichols (Nov 12, 2011)

so i used the search and could not find anything on this topic,

I work pantry at my work and i can not get the smell of fry oil or everything else i touch at work off my hands.

iv used lemon juice and vanilla/mint extracts and lots of soup. does anyone know any other tricks to getting oders off there skin?


----------



## matthew henry (Feb 26, 2012)

Common problem when working in the kitchen. There are some people that will tell you to drag your hands over something stainless steel (like the back side of a knife). It kind of works. Alternatively, I generally use baking soda & kosher salt...it makes a gritty type paste with a bit of water...just scrub your hands with that and rinse (sometimes you have to do it more than once). Wonderful exfoliate for your hands too.

Likewise, you can always cover the smell up with something more potent (if you can stand the smell of that). Sanitizers generally leave your hands smelling like they do. If you use a chlorine based sanitizer it generally leaves your hands smelling like bleach. Just don't go overboard...if you have a bowl large enough to submerge your hands it's about 16 drops of bleach (or a 1/5 a cap).

However, the best method is to wear gloves and avoid the issue altogether if working with something fragrantly potent.


----------



## davehriver (Jan 13, 2012)

I have had good luck with a mix of baking soda salt and dawn dish detergent.


----------



## deepsouthnyc (Mar 14, 2009)

I've found that cutting a lemon in half, squeezing it into your hands and then proceeding to scrub with the rind, is the best way of removing the scent of butchering fish, peeling boiled crawfish, cleaning scallops from my hands.


----------



## french dough (Jul 13, 2012)

ginger , like the one from the sushi bar that you get with your wasabi. Put in wet hands and rub like bar of soap and it is gone.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Lemon, or baking soda and salt works for me.


----------



## duckfat (Aug 7, 2008)

Any one remember the Chef from the movie "The Beach" with Leonardo? LOL

When I worked the docks in fish houses I tried every thing to get rid of that smell. Rubbing Salt with fresh lemon juice works as good as any thing but for strong odor like fish not even washing your hands in straight bleach will get rid of 100% of the odor.

Dave


----------



## theperegrine (Jul 17, 2012)

I've had a lot of luck with stainless steel. My girlfriend hates the smell of fish and got me a little stainless steel block in the shape of a bar of soap. It's weird, but using it to wash my hands gets rid of most strong smells pretty effectively, or at least tones them down.


----------

